# Redneck Macgyver



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=909135935870537





click on "about 4 months ago"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 11, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=909135935870537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't find "about 4 months ago" but I thought the old B&W video on the top left was awesome! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2016)

I always wondered if those things worked, and now I know. Very cool. At least throw an old rug over the cables so if the line breaks or something it would slow it down and maybe not kill you. But what a cool winch.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

Can't find it either. Couldn't get past the bombshell with the chainsaw.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Can't find it either. Couldn't get past the bombshell with the chainsaw.


Right below the bold words "Chainsaws & Forestry" in the link are the words "about 4 months ago" click on that...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Right below the bold words "Chainsaws & Forestry" in the link are the words "about 4 months ago" click on that...



I might be staring right at it but I don't see it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2016)

In the white box in my original post.... @Kevin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2016)

Amazon sells them, though I've seen them quite a bit cheaper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> In the white box in my original post.... @Kevin



Got it. Okay that's too cool. I seen one before but forgot about them. I suppose if a guy had no equipment at all, he could build a knock-down A-frame and use it to raise and lower the log on a trailer.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Amazon sells them, though I've seen them quite a bit cheaper.


Dang, and here I thought the guy invented it...


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 11, 2016)

In the North these are used a lot. Alaska especially. I got some buddies who have em and they can move some stuff with em.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Dang, and here I thought the guy invented it...


I had seen them before, that's why I stated that I wondered if they worked or not. Pretty cool tool actually. 
If you were in alaska and had a grandberg alaskan mill and one of those winches and a 44 mag on your hip I bet you could accomplish quite a bit.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 12, 2016)

My brother and his son are in Alaska right now. Dropped off at a remote camp by float plane. No Granberg or winch but he told me he was taking his .44 mag. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> My brother and his son are in Alaska right now. Dropped off at a remote camp by float plane. No Granberg or winch but he told me he was taking his .44 mag. Gary



In 1988 I was installing an HVAC system in a newly built (being built) log cabin for a guy. He had the logs brought in from Colorado. He was an engineer. He was a supreme jerk and no one liked working for him. He never wronged me but I saw him mistreat others on the site routinely. It was a wonder he hadn't got knocked out by one of the plumbers who he seemed to take special pleasure in riding hard. Halfway through the build he went to Alaska on a drop-off hunt and was paired with a total stranger for the hunt. He left his 20-year younger wife in charge of the build. She was a nice gal and we couldn't see what she saw in him except his pocket book.

According to his hunting partner, Charlie dropped dead 2 hours after the plane dropped them off. He had to spend the next week guarding the dead body in the wilderness until the plane returned. Couldn't have been very fun. No one on the site expressed any dismay that he was coming home in a box. Mrs. Charlie didn't seem very upset at all either. She was remarried within a year and moved away to another state with her new younger husband and all of Charlie's money. Poor old Charlie.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 13, 2016)

Sheesh! My brother is a civil engineer and his son is a mechanical engineer. Hope they make it back. Gary


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> In 1988 I was installing an HVAC system in a newly built (being built) log cabin for a guy. He had the logs brought in from Colorado. He was an engineer. He was a supreme jerk and no one liked working for him. He never wronged me but I saw him mistreat others on the site routinely. It was a wonder he hadn't got knocked out by one of the plumbers who he seemed to take special pleasure in riding hard. Halfway through the build he went to Alaska on a drop-off hunt and was paired with a total stranger for the hunt. He left his 20-year younger wife in charge of the build. She was a nice gal and we couldn't see what she saw in him except his pocket book.
> 
> According to his hunting partner, Charlie dropped dead 2 hours after the plane dropped them off. He had to spend the next week guarding the dead body in the wilderness until the plane returned. Couldn't have been very fun. No one on the site expressed any dismay that he was coming home in a box. Mrs. Charlie didn't seem very upset at all either. She was remarried within a year and moved away to another state with her new younger husband and all of Charlie's money. Poor old Charlie.



Karma sure is a beeatch sometimes ain't it?!?!?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

